# DVD



## choudhurysk (May 22, 2011)

I have movies from my video camera that I want to burn to DVD's so that I can watch them on a DVD player. What format should I burn them to? I don't remember all of the options off hand but some of them were avi, mpeg, vcd, dv...any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi choudhurysk and welcome to TSF :wave:

To burn video DVD's, I can highly recommend a free program called 'DVD-Flick', available from *here*.

Once installed, you simply insert your video-clips and arrange them into what order you want to view them - It can create a menu if you want one (in several different styles) then, when ready to go, burn it to the DVD for you. There's a full .PDF 'How-To' guide on the site, that's well written :wink:

All you'll need to do then is to label the DVD for your viewers :grin:


----------



## jersey90 (May 24, 2011)

I have a LCD dynex tv that has a built in dvd player. I went to play a movie and all I am getting on the screen is no signal. I don't know what is causing this...Please HELP!!!! Thanks


----------

